# Were you able to get the weight off after Zoloft?



## ScaredbutStrong (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi guys! I was just curious to know about something. . . 

I've been taking zoloft for about 2 years now and I decided to finally call it quits. I weaned off of it as I was instructed, and I've been off of it for about 5 months now. My only question is. . . when does the weight come off? 

I gained over 20lbs. on Zoloft and I haven't been able to get the weight off. It's really depressing. Has anyone else experienced weaning off the zoloft and attempting to get the weight off?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive gained over 100ibs and wish to lose zoloft weight. probably until my diet is right but its hard to eat right when youre craving carbs and junk food all the time.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I always exercise excessively and do some dieting after being on an antidepressant because most of the time while on them I am more prone to gaining weight whatever I do (excessive exercise or not) even though I'm naturally a very skinny guy - just not so skinny and perhaps more of a 'normal' build when on an antidepressant.

Usually when I have come off an antidepressant (this goes for every single one I have been on) I find my metabolism speeds up again and so augmenting that with exercise and a good diet seems to make the weight drop off very quickly for me if I want to lose some fat. So yes I am pretty sure it's possible to lose the weight whatever your shape or size.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

It isn't necessarily just going to "drop off" once you stop an antidepressant, it is going to take work. I put on tons of weight while on Zoloft and Effexor, and it has taken a ton of work, a ton of dedication, and lots of eating right to drop that weight. 

I went from 200ish to 235 in two and a half months on Zoloft. Started Remeron and Wellbutrin, got down to 210 with two months of hard work. Had to switch to Effexor for a bit, went back to 235 in 2 weeks. Started Remeron and Wellbutrin again, I stayed at neutral weight for 5 weeks when I really wasn't excersizing or anything. I started out this year at 235lbs, I'm now down to 185lbs (could be lower, I usually only weight myself once a month at the end of the month). To get there I've really cut back on alcohol consumption, I work out 6-7 times a week, and I'll eat out maybe once a week, everything else I cook myself.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'd been on Effexor, Remeron, and Lexapro (but never Zoloft) in high school and then lost the weight (about 30 lbs) in college. I mainly lost the weight because my diet is crazy unhealthy - tons of caffeine, cigarettes and little real food (small appetite).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Try to eat lots of lean protein and vegetables, and drink lots of water. It sounds obviously simple, but it seems to be what works the best for me to help combat antidepressant induced weight gain.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The first time I was on paxil I gained 30lbs. Like you, once I got off, it stayed. I tried the Atkins diet and lost all of it and then some. I was able to keep it off even without the diet. I'm on paxil again, and have gained some weight, but have been able to take some off it through weight training and eating healthy. I'd do the Atkins diet again, but, sharing meals with my roommates, I'm not able to have as much control over what I eat as I'd like. If you want fast weight loss, I highly recommend a low carb diet -- they're absolutely amazing, and can be quite healthy if you take the low fat route.


----------

